# eggs



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

can pigeons have eggs that are not cooked in milk


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

what kind of a question is that??? Get real or get lost.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are you looking for a snack for your bird or some additional food to his diet?

Eggs are not really the kind of food that would be best for pigeons to eat.

They can get a nutritionally sound diet from seeds, lentels, legumes and grains, and maybe a tiny bit of meat protein once in a while from a good organic dog food.

You can give them cut up raw spanish peanuts for snacks, unsalted, or even some fresh greens like spinach, curly kale, carrots, or endive. These should be given in small quantites.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My 2 cents here:

Judging from this members (vegeta) previous postings and his reference once about his parents, I feel it was an honest question and no harm intended. A few months ago my youngest grandson asked pretty much the same question during breakfast. The average person who does not know or is even new to pigeons will ask questions such as this. I have only been involved with pigeons since 2003, and have learned much, but am still learning. The question a member posed on another thread about spiders I found interesting but did not know if spiders were a threat to pigeons or not, but 2 days later after I posted my thoughts, we had a dialog...very good.I think Treesa gave the member a very good comment. Brad, I know you have been under a lot of pressure Sir, but I think you were out of line on this one.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i was just asking because my sperrow and keet have to have egg as barts of there diet


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I understand. Sparrows and parakeets have different dietary needs than pigeons. Stick with grain; a good pigeon mix is best. For treats, high protein seeds such as safflower and shelled, raw peanuts are good.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you Birdmom4ever i have not has pigeons befor so i am just getting to know them


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You're welcome. I think you will enjoy keeping pigeons--they are lots of fun. I recommend you get a good book on pigeon care; there are several available at Amazon.com. Barron's (you may be familiar with their line of pet care books) has an inexpensive one for beginners that covers the basics. For supplies check out the following, if you haven't already done so:

Foy’s Pigeon Supply: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

Global Pigeon Supply: http://globalpigeon.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Vegeta2802, in addition to the treats others have listed, you can occassionally pop some old-fashioned kettle popcorn, unsalted and unbuttered, and this is a tasty treat (just not too often).  I have a chicken who lives in with my pigeons and sometimes I give her eggs, but they don't seem too interested in them usually. They really love romaine lettuce too.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Vegeta, 

I apologize for my hostile response earlier, it was uncalled for and rude. Please excuse my behaviour and I'm sorry.


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

That was very nice Brad. I respect you for that.


----------

